# Opinions On Hamilton Watches?



## sharrison01 (May 4, 2010)

Just wondering what people's thought s were on Hamilton as a watch brand? Over on some of the US forums they seem to be quite highly regarded and some of their models look quite nice, particularly as day watches.

From my limited knowledge or research about them, I understand that they are an American brand and have been around for quite a while. This makes them fairly interesting to me as a brand with a nice history will usually offer a good choice for a collection.

Just wondered if there are many Hamilton owners out there, what they think of them, where they bought them, what reaction they get from other people, what attracted you to them?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

sharrison01 said:


> Just wondering what people's thought s were on Hamilton as a watch brand? Over on some of the US forums they seem to be quite highly regarded and some of their models look quite nice, particularly as day watches.
> 
> From my limited knowledge or research about them, I understand that they are an American brand and have been around for quite a while. This makes them fairly interesting to me as a brand with a nice history will usually offer a good choice for a collection.
> 
> Just wondered if there are many Hamilton owners out there, what they think of them, where they bought them, what reaction they get from other people, what attracted you to them?


It's hard to know exactly what you are asking here,Hamilton have existed as a brand for over a century and continue today as part of the Swatch Group so I wonder where your interest actually lies?

The fact that you have posted in this thread suggests that you are interested in the Electric/Electronic models of the 1950s to 70s in which case I assume you will have clicked on the Electric Watches banner above and had a good look at Paul's section on Hamilton.

As far as ownership is concerned my only experience is my own ESA electronic movement Hamilton "Masterpiece" which for a approx. 40 yr old watch keeps good time and has proved reliable after an early fettling by Silver Hawk. I can't say anyone comments on it as it is fairly unobtrusive particularly in comparison to the Arbib designs.

What drew me to Hamilton? - an interest in obsolete technology and the fact that they were at the forefront in introducing " The watch of the Future"

If you are more interested in the swatch Hamiltons it may be a good idea to look for opinions in the general watch forum


----------



## sharrison01 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your informed response. To be honest, I was not aware that they are now part of the Swatch Group and just assumed that the current company had been around for over a century, as you pointed out. I am more interested in their electric watches as they seem to be the ones that stand out in their collection.

Will check out Paul's section on Hamilton so thanks for pointing me in the right direction...


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the Jazzmaster range, good dress watches

The Ventura was worn by Elvis, not sure for how long


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

sharrison01 said:


> Thanks a lot for your informed response. To be honest, I was not aware that they are now part of the Swatch Group and just assumed that the current company had been around for over a century, as you pointed out. I am more interested in their electric watches as they seem to be the ones that stand out in their collection.
> 
> Will check out Paul's section on Hamilton so thanks for pointing me in the right direction...


Thanks - I must stress I'm not one of the electric watch experts of this forum but if you need advice it will surely be forthcoming from from people here who have a tremendous knowledge of the subject. All I would say is it's possible to make a very expensive mistake if you rush to buy one of these watches without knowing exactly what you are looking at.Try to search on the forum also for topics related to the electric movements, for instance the one earlier this year relating to future parts availability - not trying to put you off but it's just as well knowing exactly what you may be letting yourself in for.

If it's just the "look" you are after there are some modern Hamiltons that are close copies of old models.


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

There were a good number of American watch makers in the late 1800's and into the 1900's. They all dropped off eventually and Hamilton stopped making 100% American made watches in the 1960's.

RGM (also from Lancaster County, Pennsylvania) just came out with it's 801 movement and is now the only company that makes a 100% made in American wrist watch.

A good reference book for pocket watches is "Complete Price Guide to Watches." It's a very good source for reference.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Can only comment on the modern mechanical ones myself. I've had two in the last month both Swiss movement auto's both very well made and good value for money. I think they are pushing themselves as more of a "fashion" brand/ youth orientated as they sponsor some flying events and travel competitions.

They make some interesting watches based on older electric designs with quartz movements, the Ventura for instance, but the modern Hamiltons are a completely different thing to the older electric era.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Odo said:


> They make some interesting watches based on older electric designs with quartz movements, the Ventura for instance, but the modern Hamiltons are a completely different thing to the older electric era.


Indeed true Odo, however if it's only the "look" you're after, that may be the way to go without having to send them to Paul (Silver Hawk) for serious work :hammer:

Having said that, a vintage Hamilton watch that's been on holiday to the seaside at Paul's workshop comes back as good as it can get - fully refreshed and ready for another good few years of service, that's for sure - and of course any other watch you care to send him! :yes:

:notworthy:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> I like the Jazzmaster range, good dress watches
> 
> The Ventura was worn by Elvis, not sure for how long


Just a one off in the movie Blue Hawaii I think....it was re-vamped for Will Smith to wear in Men In Black too though and launched the Ventura XXL.

My all time fave model, hard to read though!

The Jazzmaster is a cool model too, and the 40's WW2 watches are great lookers too if you can get one in decent nick.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

sharrison01 said:


> Just wondering what people's thought s were on Hamilton as a watch brand? Over on some of the US forums they seem to be quite highly regarded and some of their models look quite nice, particularly as day watches.


What is a " day watch" ?


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

This is my Hamilton Frogman I love them. Looking forward to adding a couple more from the Kaki range in the near future.


----------

